# pcbsd



## electrovalent (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi,i have pcbsd on a fujitsu siemens amillo with intel celeron m 1.6 and ati xpress 200(integrated).I 'm posting here because i get no answer from pcbsd forum and mailing list.I have the following problems:
"timecounter tsc must not be used when changing frequenses" i get this message at boot loading.

incorrect block counts also

1280x1024 screen resolution instead of 1280x800 which is the default resolution for my wide screen.Xconfiguration did not pass the graphics setup wizard.The only way was to boot from safe mode skipping the gr. wizard.
Slow mouse and in general not happy with systems speed.XP was much more faster.Linux also but with no cpu fan working.
Any ideas please?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2009)

electrovalent said:
			
		

> I 'm posting here because i get no answer from pcbsd forum and mailing list.



So long as you're aware that FreeBSD advice and tips may not apply to PC-BSD .. good luck.


----------



## electrovalent (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2009)

I have no idea but I'm going to assume that PC-BSD 7.1 runs a modified Freebsd 7.1-release. No idea if you can upgrade the base to 7.2 either but it's worth a shot.


----------



## celle4bsd (Oct 11, 2009)

If you have a dvd drive, PCBSD 8.0 alpha3 is out and is a live dvd. You might want to try that. Distrowatch.com had a message about it and a link.

ftp://ftp.pcbsd.org/pub/alpha-iso/

  It's pcbsd with freebsd 8 rc1 for the core. Boots into a full kde4 desktop. Might be good just to test.


----------



## lme@ (Oct 19, 2009)

Will it be possible to upgrade from this alpha version to the upcoming release?


----------



## ctaranotte (Oct 19, 2009)

lme@ said:
			
		

> Will it be possible to upgrade from this alpha version to the upcoming release?



Binaries are automatically updated.


----------

